# New 282Fe Owner!



## zenmike (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

My first post as a new member of Outbackers.com! Picked up our new 2010 282FE Fifth Wheel this past weekend. Friends and neighbors all came over and admired it Saturday night with us! Our first trip is planned for the 19th-21st to Fort Worden State Park near Port Townsend, Wine Country in May with a couple trips to the lake in between. Been viewing the forum and the site for the past week while waiting to pick up our rig and definitely feel like this is a great place to be.

Had been looking to trade our old Kit TT since about 2007. Glad we waited, because this new Outback Model was exactly what we wanted. I have a feeling it should hold up well as long as I keep up on the TLC.

Best Regards...


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Congrats & welcome to outbackers







Always great to have another Northwest member!


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

Welcome and congrats on the new 5er, we also have the 282fe. it great to see someone else with it as well. we love our only had a chance to get it out once before winter but love it.

Have a great time with it look forward to what you think


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new trailer!

Welcome to Outbackers.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback....you're going to love it!!

Glad to see some more PNW Outbackers!!


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Congrats on the new camper!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome! and please join us for our Spring Rally in Toppenish!

Spring Rally


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome indeed! I am just up the road from ya...


----------



## zenmike (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you all for the warm welcome! I look forward to posting, adding pics, and commenting on my Outback! Cannot make the Rally at Yakima Nation, but will keep tuned for upcoming events. Thanks for the invite!

Cheers!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS and WELCOME to a great community!!!


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Zenmike,

Congratulations! We just did join the Outbackers Forum... Hoping to glean information about choosing a 5th Wheel.

My wife and I have been tent campers for years. Each of us have a (very) little experience in camper/motor homes from when we were kids. Long story short...WE KNOW NOTHING!

We started out with a few objectives. Light enough to be comfortably towed by my '98 Dodge Quad Cab 4x4 2500 Cummins. A queen bed, kitchen, bathroom, room for two adults and two Samoyeds... Then I started liking the idea of aluminum contruction, aerodynamic nose fairing...and the list seems to be getting larger. The 282FE is a standout...

Anything you're willing to share about the pluses and minuses...about your 282FE would be MOST welcomed!!

Thanks,

Charlie & Ronni
Sunny Florida


----------

